# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londer:Shqiptarja: Unë në metronë ku shpërthyen bombat

## Shijaksi-London

Rrëfimi i Suzana Delishit dhe Nik Berishës. Frikë dhe ankth mes emigrantëve  

Shqiptarja: Unë në metronë ku shpërthyen bombat  


Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare



Frika pllakosi edhe rreth 20 mijë emigrantët shqiptarë që jetojnë në Londër. Atentatet e përgjakshme i kanë tronditur rëndë ata, që tashmë vrapojnë për të komunikuar me miqtë e të afërmit gjithë ankth për jetën e tyre. Deri në orët e vona të mbrëmjes së djeshme nuk rezultonte asnjë shqiptar i vdekur apo i plagosur nga atentatet, siç konfirmoi edhe vetë ambasadori shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe, Kastriot Robo. Ambasada shqiptare njoftoi se "po e ndjek situatën hap pas hapi dhe po mban kontakte me Ministrinë e Jashtme Britanike që për momentin nuk ka njoftime për për ndonjë shtetas shqiptar të humbur". Por, pavarësisht kësaj, atmosfera e rënduar i ka tmerruar të gjithë ata emigrantë, që dje u përpoqën të mos dalin fare nga shtëpia. 
Suzana Delishi, e cila në mëngjes do të udhëtonte nga stacioni Stratford për në stacionin "Liverpol Street", ku ndodhën shpërthimet e fuqishme. "Mbërrita nga stacioni i Barkingut në atë të Stratfordit. Po pija një kafe brënda në stacion, kur policia dhe punonjësit e metrosë na njoftuan se duhet të largoheshim menjëherë", rrëfen ajo. "Të gjithë në stacion filluan të largoheshin në kaos me telefona në duar, pasi morën vesh lajmin e shpërthimeve ne stacionin e Liverpool Street që ndodhet vetëm gjashtë stacione më larg nga ku ne ishim. Ishte një eksperiencë e frikshme të cilën e përjetova keq...", përfundon vajza. 
Të njëjtën situatë të rëndë ka përjetuar dje edhe Nik Berisha, presidenti i kompanisë "Alban Travel" tregon për "Gazetën" se "po shkonte me makinë për në punë, kur pa njerëz që dilnin me shpejtësi nga stacioni i trenit në stacionin Edgware Rd". "Kujtova se mos kishte ndodhur ndonjë vrasje, pasi pashë një polic, i cili po rrethonte zonën me shirit", tregon shqiptari. "Të gjithë po dilnin nga stacioni të hutuar. Me të mbërritur në zyrë mora vesh se kishte qënë një shpërthim bombe dhe më pashë në ekranet e televizioneve pasojat e tragjedisë". E gjithë qendra e Londrës u transformua në një qytet fantazmë. Pas atentateve të mëngjesit, disa tregje u mbyllën, transporti u bllokua dhe taksitë nuk gjendeshin askund. Njerëzit ecnin mbi trotuare duke mos gjetur mjete të tjera lëvizjeje, metroja dhe autobusi nuk funksiononin. Disa prej tyre qëndronin të hutuar tek stacionet e autobusit. Një seri atentatesh që ndodhën mëngjesin e djeshëm në metronë e Londrës dhe në një autobus shkaktoi të paktën 45 të vdekur dhe 1000 të plagosur, sipas bilanceve zyrtare. Taksitë punonin vetëm në rastet kur ishin të rezervuara dhe nuk ndalonin kur njerëzit kishin nevojë. Pothuajse asnjë makinë nuk qarkullonte, përveç disa makinave të policisë. Lagjet më turistike, Trafalgar, Square, Picadilly Cicus, Oxford Circus ishin pothuajse të shkretuara dhe një në dy dyqane ishte i mbyllur."Nuk arrij ta besoj. Kam përshtypjen se qyteti ka vdekur", thotë një vajzë e vogël në Aldwych, pranë tregut turistik të Covent Garden. Ngjarja e rëndë ndodhi më pak se 24 orë pasi londinezët morën lajmin e organizimit të Lojrave Olimpike të vitit 2012. Jeta e një qyteti u vendos në dy gjendje emocionale ekstreme brenda prak orësh. "Dielli i gëzimit dhe festimeve të natës së kaluar në Londër, lindi këtë mëngjes një ditë të një krimi të tmerrshëm shkatërrimtar", deklaroi Ministri Britanik i Mbrojtjes John Reid. Shefi i Lojrave Olimpike, i cili dha lajmin e gëzuar të fitores së Londrës para delegacionit britanik në Singapor, ndjehej i zymtë dhe i dëshpëruar. "Jam thellësisht i dëshpëruar që kjo ndodh në zemrën e një qyteti olimpik. Fatkeqësisht Londra nuk është një strehë e sigurtë. Asnjë qytet nuk është i sigurt", deklaroi ai.



Ambasadori: S'ka njoftime për viktima shqiptare

LONDER - Ambasadori shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe, Kastriot Robo bëri të ditur dje për televizionin NEWS24 se nuk ka njoftime për viktima shqiptare nga shpërthimet në autobuse, metrotë dhe trenat në Londër. Ai u shpreh se ende nuk dihet bilanci i viktimave, ndërsa ai i të plagosurve konsiderohet të jetë shumë i madh. Sipas policisë londineze, numri i të vdekurve nga shpërthimet për momentin është 44 persona, numri i të plagosurve është 370 persona, ndërsa shumë prej tyre janë shtruar në spitale në gjendje të rëndë.

----------

